# Australian Ts - Opinions and facts



## Avis15 (Nov 3, 2019)

Hi all!
So I'm looking at getting my first T and I'm tossing up between Selenotholus Wallace and Selenotypus Champagne Robustus... However I'm super open to others! There's very limited info on Aussie T's so I thought this would be the best place to go. Also, I was looking at purchasing my T from Minibeast  As I'm a beginner, I'm looking for one on the calmer and slower side of what we can have in Aus, I know Old World Ts aren't exactly on the low end of the calm/slow scale  The bigger and hairier the better in my opinion!! 
Cheers


----------



## Andrea82 (Nov 3, 2019)

@RezonantVoid @Dennis Nedry
@Rhino1


----------



## RezonantVoid (Nov 3, 2019)

Selenotypus Wallace or Champagne Robustus are perfect starters, and you've done the smart thing by choosing the calmer species over the larger faster ones to begin with.

Wallace is always my reccomendation for a beginner Aussie T, they are quite gentle and easy to rehouse and give you much less hissing and leg slapping than some others. The one to stay away from for now Selenotholus Kotzman, just stick with Selenotypus sp. or a Phlogius sp. spiderling (slings are easy to manage and grow very fast but adults can be intimidating for beginners).
Champagne Robustus probably my favourite species in Australia, but they are often a few dollars more pricy, but temperament is the same so it's really up to how much money you want to spend

Another good website is JJ's little stings, the owner is very knowledgeable, service is excellent and he is always happy to answer any questions. If there's any specific questions you want answered, we are all happy to help

Reactions: Like 1 | Helpful 3


----------



## Avis15 (Nov 3, 2019)

RezonantVoid said:


> Selenotypus Wallace or Champagne Robustus are perfect starters, and you've done the smart thing by choosing the calmer species over the larger faster ones to begin with.
> 
> Wallace is always my reccomendation for a beginner Aussie T, they are quite gentle and easy to rehouse and give you as much hissing and leg slapping as some others. The one to stay away from for now Selenotholus Kotzman, just stick with Selenotypus sp. or a Phlogius sp. spiderling (slings are easy to manage and grow very fast but adults can be intimidating for beginners).
> Champagne Robustus probably my favourite species in Australia, but they are often a few dollars more pricy, but temperament is the same so it's really up to how much money you want to spend
> ...


Thank you heaps! I've heard the Kotzmans are a bit excessive for a starter I'll have a look at JJ's too! It's so hard to find T info for Aussies I definitely want to start with a sling or juvenile


----------



## RezonantVoid (Nov 3, 2019)

Avis15 said:


> Thank you heaps! I've heard the Kotzmans are a bit excessive for a starter I'll have a look at JJ's too! It's so hard to find T info for Aussies I definitely want to start with a sling or juvenile


If you're after a juvenile, then definitely go with one of your 2 first choices

Here's photos of both
Champagne Robustus





Wallace






Selenotypus are an arid zone burrowing genus, so they like the top few centimetres of their substrate to be dry. But just make sure that the entire thing doesn't dry out too much, every time it looks like it's drying out I usually pour a decent bit of water over the substrate to let it soak through again. As slings or juveniles, 10cm of substrate should be deep enough but id raise it a few centimetres as they grow up (which they do EXTREMELY slowly, Selenotypus are very slow growers). Best option for sub is cocopeat, you can get it at bunnings in dried bricks but I buy large bundles of it online to save a few trips down the road. Containers/enclosures are really up to you, I use SISTEMA brand ones since they are cheap, clear, strong, have a clip on lid and are easy to drill ventilation holes in. That's pretty much it for these guys

Reactions: Like 1 | Helpful 2


----------



## Avis15 (Nov 3, 2019)

RezonantVoid said:


> Selenotypus are an arid zone burrowing genus, so they like the top few centimetres of their substrate to be dry. But just make sure that the entire thing doesn't dry out too much, every time it looks like it's drying out I usually pour a decent bit of water over the substrate to let it soak through again. As slings or juveniles, 10cm of substrate should be deep enough but id raise it a few centimetres as they grow up (which they do EXTREMELY slowly, Selenotypus are very slow growers). Best option for sub is cocopeat, you can get it at bunnings in dried bricks but I buy large bundles of it online to save a few trips down the road. Containers/enclosures are really up to you, I use SISTEMA brand ones since they are cheap, clear, strong, have a clip on lid and are easy to drill ventilation holes in. That's pretty much it for these guys


It's so hard to choose, they're both beautiful I've got some of the Cocopeat from bunnings and a clear screw on lid container just until it grows a bit. Would you recommend crickets or roaches? And what size for a juvenile? I went into a pet barn today to make sure I actually had access to food for them They have crickets, roaches and mealworms of differing sizes


----------



## RezonantVoid (Nov 3, 2019)

Avis15 said:


> It's so hard to choose, they're both beautiful I've got some of the Cocopeat from bunnings and a clear screw on lid container just until it grows a bit. Would you recommend crickets or roaches? And what size for a juvenile? I went into a pet barn today to make sure I actually had access to food for them They have crickets, roaches and mealworms of differing sizes


I've never had success using roaches, they just don't seem to likw them, I always use crickets. If petbarn ever runs out of stockyou can also order them online at livefoods unlimited. A juvenile will be content with small and medium crickets


----------



## Avis15 (Nov 3, 2019)

RezonantVoid said:


> I've never had success using roaches, they just don't seem to likw them, I always use crickets. If petbarn ever runs out of stockyou can also order them online at livefoods unlimited. A juvenile will be content with small and medium crickets


Thank you! I've decided on the Wallace and if all goes well maybe one day I'll get a Champagne too I'll order tonight and get the terrarium ready today and tomorrow

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dragonblade71 (Nov 4, 2019)

Avis15: "There's very limited info on Aussie T's"

Oh I know what you mean but it wasn't always this way. There used to be some great resources online specifically about Australian tarantulas. The best was probably the Australian Tarantula Association website which used to give out newsletters to it's members. They also arranged a tour of a museum or similar kind of place in Victoria which had a small collection of live tarantula species from overseas. There were also plans to publish a journal but the whole thing came to an end one day. There was also The Green Scorpion website which had an invertebrate forum with a large focus on Australian arachnids but that vanished too. Would be great if there was something similar around today specifically focused on Aussie Ts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Sad 2


----------



## ChaosSphere (Nov 4, 2019)

Why not ask the mods to create a sub-forum here on AB? Either like the European and Canadian, or an open one?
"But why does the aussies get one specifically for their species?" - because you guys only get to keep natives. It seems logical and like a great resource for everyone

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Avis15 (Nov 4, 2019)

ChaosSphere said:


> Why not ask the mods to create a sub-forum here on AB? Either like the European and Canadian, or an open one?
> "But why does the aussies get one specifically for their species?" - because you guys only get to keep natives. It seems logical and like a great resource for everyone


That would be awesome, especially for beginners such as myself to have a kind of "profile" for each species we have

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthroverts (Nov 4, 2019)

Good luck with em' @Avis15! You'll probably have that _S. sp. _"Champagne Robustus" soon enough; nobody who joins this hobby seriously walks away with less than a few tarantulas at some point . You can't go wrong with @RezonantVoid's advice either; probably one of the most knowledgable hobbyists from Down Under on the boards.

But @ChaosSphere, if they got their own private forum, where would all us non-Aussie enthusiasts go to drool over Australian species?? 

Just kidding, but I sure hope our Australian friends would still stop by to tease us once in a while...I mean, there's got to be more to Australia than Uluru and the Great Barrier Reef, right ?

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RezonantVoid (Nov 5, 2019)

Arthroverts said:


> Good luck with em' @Avis15! You'll probably have that _S. sp. _"Champagne Robustus" soon enough; nobody who joins this hobby seriously walks away with less than a few tarantulas at some point . You can't go wrong with @RezonantVoid's advice either; probably one of the most knowledgable hobbyists from Down Under on the boards.
> 
> But @ChaosSphere, if they got their own private forum, where would all us non-Aussie enthusiasts go to drool over Australian species??
> 
> ...


Yes there's also Bunnings and their $2 sausage sizzles

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Arthroverts (Nov 5, 2019)

RezonantVoid said:


> Yes there's also Bunnings and their $2 sausage sizzles


Ah yes, how could I forget. Is that AUD or USD?

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## RezonantVoid (Nov 5, 2019)

Arthroverts said:


> Ah yes, how could I forget. Is that AUD or USD?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Arthroverts


Yen... Nah lol AUD. We got all soughts of awesome nooks and crannies hiding invertebrates here. Daintree rainforest, Stanthorpe, Blue mountains... Literally every mountain pretty much has a different species


----------



## Arthroverts (Nov 5, 2019)

Phew, I thought it was gonna be English Pounds and I'd have to break out the big bucks...

Anyway, yeah, no kidding! I can't wait to head over there someday, even if "Paradise" happens to be one of the most dangerous places on earth, ha ha. Seriously now, I would have a heyday. They might have to drag me to the plane kicking and screaming; "Just one more mygalomorph! Just one more!" . 
Not to mention the fact you've got principally every other invertebrate group accounted for and present in an awesome fashion. I mean, Dragon Springtails?? Velvet worms?? Giant spiders??

Sorry, I'm preaching to the choir.

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## RezonantVoid (Nov 5, 2019)

Arthroverts said:


> Phew, I thought it was gonna be English Pounds and I'd have to break out the big bucks...
> 
> Anyway, yeah, no kidding! I can't wait to head over there someday, even if "Paradise" happens to be one of the most dangerous places on earth, ha ha. Seriously now, I would have a heyday. They might have to drag me to the plane kicking and screaming; "Just one more mygalomorph! Just one more!" .
> Not to mention the fact you've got principally every other invertebrate group accounted for and present in an awesome fashion. I mean, Dragon Springtails?? Velvet worms?? Giant spiders??
> ...


Except solifuges, vinegaroons, purse webs and arboreals! It is very sad sometimes


----------



## Arthroverts (Nov 5, 2019)

Whatcha mean, no arboreals? What about all them semi-arboreal to arboreal trues? And I did hear something about an arboreal tarantula species in West Australia, but you'd know more about that than I would.
For the rest, that's why you need to visit the grand ol' USA (although I think you have already )!

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## Ftang5 (Nov 5, 2019)

well if the Aussie T experts are already in this thread could i ask a question or 2?

i have experience with aussie scorps and want to branch out to other inverts but info is very limited.
im shopping around for my first T and was thinking selenotypus plumipes or something from the phlogius genus, any recommendations from the phlogius genus or selnotypus genus? i am leaning away from selenotypus as they grow extremely slow im only considering plumipes due to its reputation for being calm and john at jj's will have some slings early next year.
id prefer a species that is calm enough to not tear my hand off when i do maintenance on its enclosure but still has some fire at feeding time and id prefer a more leggy surface dweller, for some reason the stocky spider look just doesn't resonate with me :/


----------



## Avis15 (Nov 5, 2019)

Here he/she is!! My Selenotypus Wallas! Probably about 20mm including legspan Beautiful, adorable! 
	

		
			
		

		
	


View attachment 324819

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Ftang5 (Nov 5, 2019)

now aint she cute,  was considering this species but the only real downside to this species is she will burrow and yer might not see her for days which is very off putting to me so the search for my first T shall continue.

using the pronoun her as i assume thats what youre hoping for.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Humbertosvaldes (Nov 5, 2019)

Man Aussies are hardcore. Old world for first.... I have 24 and none are ow

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## WheelbarrowTim (Nov 5, 2019)

If you're looking for big and hairy but calm and easy to care for, maybe look into G Pulchra? New world, very docile, 7 inches on average but they are slow growing. Super hairy, nice and shiny and they get a very bulbous abdomen. They sound right up your alley for what you've described minus the australian origin.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avis15 (Nov 5, 2019)

Humbertosvaldes said:


> Man Aussies are hardcore. Old world for first.... I have 24 and none are ow


There ain't any NW here that I'm aware on so didn't have much of a choice Still a very happy camper either way!



WheelbarrowTim said:


> If you're looking for big and hairy but calm and easy to care for, maybe look into G Pulchra? New world, very docile, 7 inches on average but they are slow growing. Super hairy, nice and shiny and they get a very bulbous abdomen. They sound right up your alley for what you've described minus the australian origin.


They're very pretty, however we can't import non-native tarantulas into Australia, hence why I've started with an OW T



Ftang5 said:


> now aint she cute,  was considering this species but the only real downside to this species is she will burrow and yer might not see her for days which is very off putting to me so the search for my first T shall continue.
> 
> using the pronoun her as i assume thats what youre hoping for.


I don't mind not seeing her (you're right, definitely hoping for a female) 24/7. We've already got plenty of animals hence why I thought a T wouldn't be too mucb of an extra responsibility considering their feeding tendencies and the fact that it's best not to handle them anyway

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WheelbarrowTim (Nov 5, 2019)

Avis15 said:


> They're very pretty, however we can't import non-native tarantulas into Australia, hence why I've started with an OW T


Oh, I hadn't thought of that. Unfortunately I don't have a lot of knowledge on OW because I haven't made plans to keep one yet


----------



## Avis15 (Nov 5, 2019)

WheelbarrowTim said:


> Oh, I hadn't thought of that. Unfortunately I don't have a lot of knowledge on OW because I haven't made plans to keep one yet


Well it's true they're fast She's pretty happy at the moment, gonna allow her to settle for a while before trying to feed


----------



## RezonantVoid (Nov 5, 2019)

Humbertosvaldes said:


> Man Aussies are hardcore. Old world for first.... I have 24 and none are ow


We literally don't have a choice lol



Ftang5 said:


> well if the Aussie T experts are already in this thread could i ask a question or 2?
> 
> i have experience with aussie scorps and want to branch out to other inverts but info is very limited.
> im shopping around for my first T and was thinking selenotypus plumipes or something from the phlogius genus, any recommendations from the phlogius genus or selnotypus genus? i am leaning away from selenotypus as they grow extremely slow im only considering plumipes due to its reputation for being calm and john at jj's will have some slings early next year.
> id prefer a species that is calm enough to not tear my hand off when i do maintenance on its enclosure but still has some fire at feeding time and id prefer a more leggy surface dweller, for some reason the stocky spider look just doesn't resonate with me :/


Unfortunately we don't have any species that meet all of your preferences. Selenotholus Kotzman is always outside, but will leave you as an amputee if you stick your hand in, Selenotypus are gentle and slow but underground 90%, and Phlogius sp. are terrestrial, large and leggy, but EXTREMELY reclusive and bolty. Rehousing is a nightmare with adult specimens. Pretty much all Phlogius have the same temperament, so you can pick and choose what you like with them

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## dragonblade71 (Nov 5, 2019)

RezonantVoid: "Phlogius sp. are terrestrial, large and leggy, but EXTREMELY reclusive and bolty."

Ive heard mostly the same things about the Phlogius genus. However, I'm surprised to hear they're reclusive. I remember Steve Nunn saying that the larger Phlogius species tend to be out in the open much of the time / more visible. Though of course that would also depend on the individual tarantula as well.


----------



## RezonantVoid (Nov 5, 2019)

dragonblade71 said:


> RezonantVoid: "Phlogius sp. are terrestrial, large and leggy, but EXTREMELY reclusive and bolty."
> 
> Ive heard mostly the same things about the Phlogius genus. However, I'm surprised to hear they're reclusive. I remember Steve Nunn saying that the larger Phlogius species tend to be out in the open much of the time / more visible. Though of course that would also depend on the individual tarantula as well.


One of my girls just came outside for the first time since February the other night, and my others will only come outside at midnight on the condition that there is a cricket in the container. My 2 exceptions are a Rubiseta MM and a recently molted Crassipes that regularly does stretches.

[Edit]
They also teleport back under their hides or down their holes if you lay a finger on their containers

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ftang5 (Nov 6, 2019)

RezonantVoid said:


> Unfortunately we don't have any species that meet all of your preferences. Selenotholus Kotzman is always outside, but will leave you as an amputee if you stick your hand in, Selenotypus are gentle and slow but underground 90%, and Phlogius sp. are terrestrial, large and leggy, but EXTREMELY reclusive and bolty. Rehousing is a nightmare with adult specimens. Pretty much all Phlogius have the same temperament, so you can pick and choose what you like with them



from the phlogius genus i was considering Proserpine or Crassipes and i really like the legs on crassipes and the body of Proserpine only reason i am hesitant to crassipes is ive read their venom will give you cramps for a week and make you chuck yer guts up for a day which is alot more extreme than my scorpions and their localized pain and swelling. im not willing to deal with a kotzman as a beginner tarantula even before i was considering getting a T i was still aware of its fierce reputation.  guess ill have to deal with a skittish T if i want to keep my fingers. sigh why cant i import some fancy american spooders like a salmon birdeater or even an arizona blonde, im looking at you Australian government

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RezonantVoid (Nov 6, 2019)

Ftang5 said:


> from the phlogius genus i was considering Proserpine or Crassipes and i really like the legs on crassipes and the body of Proserpine only reason i am hesitant to crassipes is ive read their venom will give you cramps for a week and make you chuck yer guts up for a day which is alot more extreme than my scorpions and their localized pain and swelling. im not willing to deal with a kotzman as a beginner tarantula even before i was considering getting a T i was still aware of its fierce reputation.  guess ill have to deal with a skittish T if i want to keep my fingers. sigh why cant i import some fancy american spooders like a salmon birdeater or even an arizona blonde, im looking at you Australian government


Pretty sure any Phlogius will kill your dog, and probably the nerves in your hand for a week as well as give you one Iof the worst pain experiences in your life lol. I don't believe there's a great deal of difference in potency, but the risk of any of the above happening is very low when done right. From what I can tell, you seem like the responsible type so I think you shouldn't have too much to worry about.

I've never kept Prosperine, but they seem to be quite readily available over the last few months so it may be the best bet for affordability. Otherwise I have a healthy batch of Phlogius Rubiseta eggs in a container here, but while they are quite colourful they are on the smaller side


----------



## Ftang5 (Nov 6, 2019)

RezonantVoid said:


> Pretty sure any Phlogius will kill your dog, and probably the nerves in your hand for a week as well as give you one Iof the worst pain experiences in your life lol. I don't believe there's a great deal of difference in potency, but the risk of any of the above happening is very low when done right. From what I can tell, you seem like the responsible type so I think you shouldn't have too much to worry about.
> 
> I've never kept Prosperine, but they seem to be quite readily available over the last few months so it may be the best bet for affordability. Otherwise I have a healthy batch of Phlogius Rubiseta eggs in a container here, but while they are quite colourful they are on the smaller side




i am completely fine with a small spider i was considering C.tropix but info is limited so i dont knwo much about it. ill try and do some research on rubiseta but the fact i didnt even know that was a species until now is a sign i wont find much on the internet so if you could fill me in on them that'd be great. fairly certain phlogius got their dog killing venom as a defense against dingoes but what would i know :/


----------



## RezonantVoid (Nov 6, 2019)

Ftang5 said:


> i am completely fine with a small spider i was considering C.tropix but info is limited so i dont knwo much about it. ill try and do some research on rubiseta but the fact i didnt even know that was a species until now is a sign i wont find much on the internet so if you could fill me in on them that'd be great. fairly certain phlogius got their dog killing venom as a defense against dingoes but what would i know :/


Those are my thoughts as well to be honest, since I'm sure they probably dig them up as a quick snack or something

C.Tropix is a rainforest species so it likes things to be slightly more damp but other than that the are basically a small, slow growing Phlogius sp., They do web even more than some Phlogius though which is cool (at least my little one does). Rubiseta (sometimes nicknamed Red Stents) is pretty much just a smaller terrestrial species, that is more red in colour (hence the "Rubi" in "Rubiseta) than most Ive seen pictures of. My girl is still quite a handful with rehousing though, and she spends most of her time under her large log. They also make substantial amounts of webbing, but Probably not as much as Crassipes. After molting, they go jet black for around 2 weeks which is also a perk in my eyes. Damp subtrate at the bottom and a dry top centimetre or so with a decent sized wooden hide and they are fine

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## Ftang5 (Nov 6, 2019)

RezonantVoid said:


> Rubiseta (sometimes nicknamed Red Stents) is pretty much just a smaller terrestrial species, that is more red in colour (hence the "Rubi" in "Rubiseta) than most Ive seen pictures of.


sounds good but the faithful google image search has come up with conflicting results with different colors and builds all with the label rubiseta, could you post a photo of your girl?


----------



## RezonantVoid (Nov 6, 2019)

Ftang5 said:


> sounds good but the faithful google image search has come up with conflicting results with different colors and builds all with the label rubiseta, could you post a photo of your girl?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ftang5 (Nov 6, 2019)

RezonantVoid said:


>


a little more stocky than i thought but she is very pretty, what is your price excluding postage for when her slings are ready to be sold?


----------



## RezonantVoid (Nov 6, 2019)

Ftang5 said:


> a little more stocky than i thought but she is very pretty, what is your price excluding postage for when her slings are ready to be sold?


To my knowledge, the next generation of these is entirely in my hands at the present time, so I'm doing $20 a sling + $15 for postage. 

However, while they all appear to be growing well at the moment, they still aren't ready yet. But I can update as they approach availability


----------



## Ftang5 (Nov 6, 2019)

RezonantVoid said:


> To my knowledge, the next generation of these is entirely in my hands at the present time, so I'm doing $20 a sling + $15 for postage.
> 
> However, while they all appear to be growing well at the moment, they still aren't ready yet. But I can update as they approach availability


fair price, keep me updated on the slings development.

 while waiting for a response was rummaging through your post history and you are very knowledgeable if I didn't know any better id say you can be the modern-day steve nun with your collection of spiders and knowledge, here have a follow


----------



## dragonblade71 (Nov 6, 2019)

Yep, Coremiocnemis tropix is a true rain forest species. Also known as a dwarf tarantula for obvious reasons.

I don't hear too much about Phlogius species "Ghost" these days. This was a beautiful looking white tarantula that was discussed a few years ago. I don't think many specimens were found and as far as I know, it was never introduced into the hobby. Very rare. I also heard about another Aussie tarantula that was even whiter in colour and also rather rare.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ftang5 (Nov 6, 2019)

dragonblade71 said:


> Yep, Coremiocnemis tropix is a true rain forest species. Also known as a dwarf tarantula for obvious reasons.
> 
> I don't hear too much about Phlogius species "Ghost" these days. This was a beautiful looking white tarantula that was discussed a few years ago. I don't think many specimens were found and as far as I know, it was never introduced into the hobby. Very rare. I also heard about another Aussie tarantula that was even whiter in colour and also rather rare.



A white T? In australia? I must (sustainiably) obtaint it! 

So it was discovered by steve nunn? What happened to him people stopped reffering to him around 2012 does he still do spiders/ can you still get in contact with him? Would love to hear the (if any) progress on this "phlogius ghost"​


----------



## dragonblade71 (Nov 6, 2019)

Ftang5: "A white T? In australia? I must (sustainiably) obtaint it!"

I think everybody has the same wish! A pity they're so rare. It wasn't pure white. More like sort of a pale semi-whitish colour. Even so, it was very different to the usual Australian tarantula colouration. Though I bet the one that's even whiter would be a sight to see - I never got to see photos of that particular one.

It was great seeing all the updates and findings on the Australian Tarantula Association website years ago. So many new species being discovered. Really exciting times. I even recall one that lived in a colony with other tarantulas, according to the guy who found them (possibly Brendan Stent?) And who could forget the appropriately named "Rattle Snake" tarantula?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RezonantVoid (Nov 6, 2019)

dragonblade71 said:


> Ftang5: "A white T? In australia? I must (sustainiably) obtaint it!"
> 
> I think everybody has the same wish! A pity they're so rare. It wasn't pure white. More like sort of a pale semi-whitish colour. Even so, it was very different to the usual Australian tarantula colouration. Though I bet the one that's even whiter would be a sight to see - I never got to see photos of that particular one.
> 
> It was great seeing all the updates and findings on the Australian Tarantula Association website years ago. So many new species being discovered. Really exciting times. I even recall one that lived in a colony with other tarantulas, according to the guy who found them (possibly Brendan Stent?) And who could forget the appropriately named "Rattle Snake" tarantula?


Let's not leave out the largest colony of wild T's in the world in northern WA that spend the entire wet season underwater in flood plains. I'm expecting them to be placed in an entirely new genus altogether.


Ftang5 said:


> fair price, keep me updated on the slings development.
> 
> while waiting for a response was rummaging through your post history and you are very knowledgeable if I didn't know any better id say you can be the modern-day steve nun with your collection of spiders and knowledge, here have a follow


I really do appreciate the compliments and I'm glad I could help, but I am nothing even close to somebody like Steve Nunn. I have probably less than 100 hours of spider field work experience, and he has spent many many years contributing extremely valuable information to science. I'm just a "self proclaimed civilian scientist" who does it for fun 

We've also left out something important, 

@Avis15 , congratulations on your first T! I was thinking it would be a little bit bigger lol but trust me at that size, it will be with you for many many years. Selenotypus should take around 4 years to reach maximum size, Ive had one sling for over a year now and it's barely put on 3mm lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## dragonblade71 (Nov 6, 2019)

Gosh, I haven't heard of that huge colony of Ts in northern WA before staying underwater for so long. Really impressive.

Ftang5, as you could imagine, there's very little information online about Phlogius Ghost. Though there is some info about this T here. I had forgotten that it was found in swamp habitat!

http://ecopathsim.blogspot.com/2008/11/new-species-2008-australian-tarantulas.html

And amazingly, there's still a photo of it online.

https://www.google.com/search?q=phlogius+ghost+white+tarantula&rlz=1C1NNVC_enAU526AU569&biw=1920&bih=979&tbm=isch&source=iu&ictx=1&fir=ul19U7u4vEDB9M%3A%2COso8lEezaXQpmM%2C_&vet=1&usg=AI4_-kTytvLJ2V2NCi2F7W3sblEZcp16Dg&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwjqz8_OptXlAhVvgUsFHdDSC58Q9QEwCnoECAYQCQ#imgrc=ul19U7u4vEDB9M:

I also recall the discovery of an Aussie T that had a kind of orangish colour to it though once again, only one specimen was found.

Yea I wish Steve Nunn could return. He used to be active on the ATA and Green Scorpion forums when they existed, as well as here. Of course he was president of the ATA in the early days. I wish he could come back here at least.


----------



## RezonantVoid (Nov 6, 2019)

dragonblade71 said:


> Gosh, I haven't heard of that huge colony of Ts in northern WA before staying underwater for so long. Really impressive.
> 
> Ftang5, as you could imagine, there's very little information online about Phlogius Ghost. Though there is some information about this T here. I had forgotten that it was found in swamp habitat!
> 
> ...


You may be thinking of Phlogius sp. Saturn Red, but I think that's a far SE Asian one. There's also a handful of unnamed pale blue ones mentioned in various literature believe. However if we are going for colour, Idiommata Sp. Silverback is a good T substitute since despite being a Trapdoor, it looks like, hisses like and climbs glass like a T. Jet black with intense chromatic hairs under its legs that reflect any colour of the spectrum


----------



## dragonblade71 (Nov 6, 2019)

I'm pretty sure the orange one was an Australian T featured on the ATA forum. Though that was many years ago....can't recall too many other details.


----------



## Ftang5 (Nov 6, 2019)

dragonblade71 said:


> Gosh, I haven't heard of that huge colony of Ts in northern WA before staying underwater for so long. Really impressive.
> 
> Ftang5, as you could imagine, there's very little information online about Phlogius Ghost. Though there is some info about this T here. I had forgotten that it was found in swamp habitat!
> 
> ...




Hol' up if thats phlogius ghost then whats https://www.pinterest.com.au/pin/138204282298532085/?nic=1 ?


----------



## Avis15 (Nov 6, 2019)

RezonantVoid said:


> We've also left out something important,
> 
> @Avis15 , congratulations on your first T! I was thinking it would be a little bit bigger lol but trust me at that size, it will be with you for many many years. Selenotypus should take around 4 years to reach maximum size, Ive had one sling for over a year now and it's barely put on 3mm lol


Thank you! Yes I was expecting bigger as well, I actually got medium sized Crickets and had to run around for some small ones Gonna try to feed her () soon, not sure when she was fed last


----------



## Ftang5 (Nov 6, 2019)

Avis15 said:


> Thank you! Yes I was expecting bigger as well, I actually got medium sized Crickets and had to run around for some small ones Gonna try to feed her () soon, not sure when she was fed last



Oh yeah, sorry about stealing the "spotlight" on your own thread but i did get my burning questions answered. Congrats on her, whered u get her from?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RezonantVoid (Nov 6, 2019)

Ftang5 said:


> Hol' up if thats phlogius ghost then whats https://www.pinterest.com.au/pin/138204282298532085/?nic=1 ?


Pq113 is a semi readily available species, I actually have one but she's too little to display much colour. Very little info on them, as one can tell by the fact they don't even have a proper species name


----------



## dragonblade71 (Nov 6, 2019)

Does anyone have any experience with these guys?

https://aussieinsects.com.au/pages/buy-insects

Ive no idea what kind of reputation they have. I e-mailed them a question but haven't heard back.


----------



## dragonblade71 (Nov 6, 2019)

Avis, congrats on getting your first tarantula. That day will come when it gets to a big size.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RezonantVoid (Nov 6, 2019)

dragonblade71 said:


> Does anyone have any experience with these guys?
> 
> https://aussieinsects.com.au/pages/buy-insects
> 
> Ive no idea what kind of reputation they have. I e-mailed them a question but haven't heard back.


Damn their spelling is almost worse than their prices. $350 for 1 flipping Phlogius Hirsutus?

Still some interesting ones their like Sarina of all species and Isometries Melanodactylus. If you like, I can take one for the team and test out their service

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ftang5 (Nov 6, 2019)

RezonantVoid said:


> Pq113 is a semi readily available species, I actually have one but she's too little to display much colour. Very little info on them, as one can tell by the fact they don't even have a proper species name



Whered u get her/how much
That is a very handsome tarantula and one going straight on my to-obtain-list 
Even if in temperment they are akin to kotzman


----------



## RezonantVoid (Nov 6, 2019)

Ftang5 said:


> Whered u get her/how much
> That is a very handsome tarantula and one going straight on my to-obtain-list
> Even if in temperment they are akin to kotzman


Gumtree sellers are probably your best bet. I can't remember if The Insectory or JJ's little stings has them, but you can always ask them. I've only ever seen slings available and usually at the standard $15-20 mark. Also not 100% guaranteed to be quite that colourful, I can't say for sure but I don't think mine will likely turn out like that as colour is often an individual thing. Mine acts just the same as my other Phlogius but is probably even more timid and light sensitive


----------



## Avis15 (Nov 6, 2019)

Ftang5 said:


> Oh yeah, sorry about stealing the "spotlight" on your own thread but i did get my burning questions answered. Congrats on her, whered u get her from?


Hahah all good I got her online from minibeasts They don't have a huge range but they're good for beginners


----------



## RezonantVoid (Nov 6, 2019)

Avis15 said:


> Hahah all good I got her online from minibeasts They don't have a huge range but they're good for beginners


Yea Minibeast are great, they are probably the oldest invert sellers here. I sent off an entire batch of trapdoor spiderlings to them last year to use as a breeding colony. Allan is a very knowledgeable guy and a phenomenal invert photographer too. Minibeast are also the creators of the Spidentify app

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RezonantVoid (Nov 6, 2019)

dragonblade71 said:


> Does anyone have any experience with these guys?
> 
> https://aussieinsects.com.au/pages/buy-insects
> 
> Ive no idea what kind of reputation they have. I e-mailed them a question but haven't heard back.


I literally just had a second look at that site and check out the price for a rattlesnake T

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ftang5 (Nov 6, 2019)

RezonantVoid said:


> I literally just had a second look at that site and check out the price for a rattlesnake T



WOW 850$ FOR A RATTLER??? wow just wow the American fancy tarantulas that are basically walking rainbows and as rare as a good nights sleep are cheaper! if you want a vocal tarantula stick to kotzman its around 25$ at jj's which is a shop i can vouch for.

just wow.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ftang5 (Nov 6, 2019)

RezonantVoid said:


> Yea Minibeast are great, they are probably the oldest invert sellers here. I sent off an entire batch of trapdoor spiderlings to them last year to use as a breeding colony. Allan is a very knowledgeable guy and a phenomenal invert photographer too. Minibeast are also the creators of the Spidentify app



looking at mini beast it seems good although in some cases the prices are double what john at jj's charges for captive-bred slings, john charges 15$ for a wallace and they charge 40 same with champagne robustus, 10$ more than johns proserpines or kurandas and 17$ more than johns kotzman. i like their initiative on save the spiders but i also gotta save some of my wallet...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avis15 (Nov 6, 2019)

Ftang5 said:


> looking at mini beast it seems good although in some cases the prices are double what john at jj's charges for captive-bred slings, john charges 15$ for a wallace and they charge 40 same with champagne robustus, 10$ more than johns proserpines or kurandas and 17$ more than johns kotzman. i like their initiative on save the spiders but i also gotta save some of my wallet...


Yeah I did have a look at JJ's, they seemed to be out of stock on a lot which is understandable, I'll have to see what they've got next time I'm looking for a T My new little dude has decided to bury herself, not sure when the last time she ate or molt so we'll see when she feels like coming out


----------



## Ftang5 (Nov 6, 2019)

Avis15 said:


> Yeah I did have a look at JJ's, they seemed to be out of stock on a lot which is understandable, I'll have to see what they've got next time I'm looking for a T My new little dude has decided to bury herself, not sure when the last time she ate or molt so we'll see when she feels like coming out



yeah john sells out quick but ive just been in contact with him and he will have a wide variety of slings in january/feburay 2020 i am very excited as they will have phlogius pq113 slings too! if you are willing to get a larger more skittish spider pq113 seems to be very colorful or atleast more colorful than usual, heres a photo i found on the internet: https://www.google.com/search?q=phl...AUIEigB&biw=1366&bih=657#imgrc=UcTd8in1ts8SDM:

very colorful indeed as well as this john will have the usual selenotypus banana, champagne, wallace and all the usual flavors of phlogius but if you want a really docile (australian standards) species john will have selenotypus sp rosea plumipes or the red form of S.plumipes,
honestly, i think i won't have a first T..
ill have 3.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Avis15 (Nov 6, 2019)

Ftang5 said:


> yeah john sells out quick but ive just been in contact with him and he will have a wide variety of slings in january/feburay 2020 i am very excited as they will have phlogius pq113 slings too! if you are willing to get a larger more skittish spider pq113 seems to be very colorful or atleast more colorful than usual, heres a photo i found on the internet: https://www.google.com/search?q=phl...AUIEigB&biw=1366&bih=657#imgrc=UcTd8in1ts8SDM:
> 
> very colorful indeed as well as this john will have the usual selenotypus banana, champagne, wallace and all the usual flavors of phlogius but if you want a really docile (australian standards) species john will have selenotypus sp rosea plumipes or the red form of S.plumipes,
> honestly, i think i won't have a first T..
> ill have 3.


Looks like I'll be getting my 2nd (and maybe 4th and 5th and 6th...) start of next year then

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dragonblade71 (Nov 7, 2019)

*RezonantVoid*: “Still some interesting ones their like Sarina of all species and Isometries Melanodactylus. If you like, I can take one for the team and test out their service.”

Gosh, I wouldn't want you to fork out too much cash. If you were keen, you could get something cheap (even a non-tarantula / other invert.) 

I notice they classify the Rattlesnake T as Selenotholus. I wasn't even aware that it was assigned a genus. Or perhaps it has. It almost looks like a Phlogius in this video but I also see some traits of the arid obligate burrowers as well:






Ftang, I'm sure the Kotzman would make some impressive sounds but according to Steve Nunn, the Rattler is the loudest stridulator. And Dr Raven commented that if there was a group of six people talking, the sounds produced by the Rattler would be louder than them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RezonantVoid (Nov 7, 2019)

dragonblade71 said:


> *RezonantVoid*: “Still some interesting ones their like Sarina of all species and Isometries Melanodactylus. If you like, I can take one for the team and test out their service.”
> 
> Gosh, I wouldn't want you to fork out too much cash. If you were keen, you could get something cheap (even a non-tarantula / other invert.)
> 
> ...


I personally don't think the rattler has an assigned genus, I believe he's just done it himself. I took the plunge and enquired about an Isometrus, but I fully intend on making him whittle the price down on the rattlesnake because in all honesty, it's just a loud brown T. Nothing more, nothing less. No fancy colours, no large size, no unique physical characteristics, just damn loud. And that is not something anybody will pay $540 or $850 for

[Edit] 
They bare ALOT of resemblance to Selenocosmia Stirlingi, so I personally think they are a new genus of Selenocosmiinae


----------



## Ftang5 (Nov 7, 2019)

RezonantVoid said:


> Pq113 is a semi readily available species, I actually have one but she's too little to display much colour. Very little info on them, as one can tell by the fact they don't even have a proper species name



the google image search for pq11is conflicting showing vibrant blue and white T's but also usual brown sp00ders and after talking to jack from jj's he says the females are usually brown while the males are the ones with the vibrant colors, i guess its a consolation prize if your pq113 becomes a male, at least you get a very handsome spider.


----------



## Ftang5 (Nov 7, 2019)

dragonblade71 said:


> Ftang, I'm sure the Kotzman would make some impressive sounds but according to Steve Nunn, the Rattler is the loudest stridulator. And Dr Raven commented that if there was a group of six people talking, the sounds produced by the Rattler would be louder than them.


does anyone have a recording of a kotzman vocalizing? there are no results on trusty google and all videos about kotzman dont show kotzman being aggressive or stridulating


----------



## RezonantVoid (Nov 7, 2019)

Ftang5 said:


> does anyone have a recording of a kotzman vocalizing? there are no results on trusty google and all videos about kotzman dont show kotzman being aggressive or stridulating


Let me assure you they aren't much louder than any other T but they do it much more readily


----------



## dragonblade71 (Nov 8, 2019)

Here's another striking looking Aussie tarantula - Selenotholus stalkeri:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/hbuys/6451422761

Looks like it's closely related to stirlingi.


----------



## dragonblade71 (Nov 8, 2019)

By the way, I was partly responsible for the common name given to Phlogius Ghost. A number of years ago, Steve Nunn introduced the species on the ATA forum and described the colouration as a 'ghostly white.' He then asked the forum members to offer some suggestions for possible names. Based on Steve's description, I suggested 'Ghost' and also 'Spirit.' And so Steve selected 'Ghost.' However, I really don't know if 'Ghost' will be just a temporary place holder or if it will stick long term within the pet hobby. And of course, it's still a long way off from having a valid scientific name.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ftang5 (Nov 8, 2019)

I dont/didnt have the will power to wait till febuary for a first T so i jumped on gummtree and sure enough someone is selling 10 month old wally slings for 15 bucks.
She should be here wednesday she gets shipped monday, i have 2 names but cant decide which one should i use, Artemis or Providence?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dragonblade71 (Nov 8, 2019)

Ftang, well done! I hope indeed it does turn out to be a female.


----------



## RezonantVoid (Nov 8, 2019)

10 month old Selenotypus is probably 10mm long lol. Looking forward to seeing her


----------



## Ftang5 (Nov 8, 2019)

RezonantVoid said:


> 10 month old Selenotypus is probably 10mm long lol. Looking forward to seeing her


yeah they are the size of a 10 cent peice, but i post a pic when she gets here
also rez hope you arent in the path of the nsw fires.


----------



## RezonantVoid (Nov 8, 2019)

Ftang5 said:


> yeah they are the size of a 10 cent peice, but i post a pic when she gets here
> also rez hope you arent in the path of the nsw fires.


Nah mate Grafton is pretty much a big evac centre at the moment, alot around us coming here for shelter but it's half surrounded by the Clarence river so that's a decent fire barrier. Unfortunately there's a fire that I believe wiped out a quite unique species of Arbanitis along the coast, if so I may have the only specimens left

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## Ftang5 (Nov 9, 2019)

well that sucks, can you breed your current specimens and release some back into the wild, single handedly saving a species? also i see you are into trapdoors aswell john at jj's has a 4.95$ idiosoma sling, and ive also been after a trap door so is this a good starter species?


----------



## RezonantVoid (Nov 9, 2019)

Ftang5 said:


> well that sucks, can you breed your current specimens and release some back into the wild, single handedly saving a species? also i see you are into trapdoors aswell john at jj's has a 4.95$ idiosoma sling, and ive also been after a trap door so is this a good starter species?


Yea @Dave1969 passed one on to me. As slings they seen stress free enough but some species turn them into a "problem genus" if bought as WC adults. If you're after the best starter genus, Arbanitis is the way to go, and I have several hundred captive bred slings with me if you'd like a few. 

Dunno if I'd be able to restock the wild population of this particular one as I don't know if I have any immature males. It's also a tricky one to keep, requiring a seemingly specialised mixture of cocopeat and sand and very low ventilation and nearly wet substrate. Ive lost 2 that dried out slightly


----------



## Ftang5 (Nov 9, 2019)

RezonantVoid said:


> Yea @Dave1969 passed one on to me. As slings they seen stress free enough but some species turn them into a "problem genus" if bought as WC adults. If you're after the best starter genus, Arbanitis is the way to go, and I have several hundred captive bred slings with me if you'd like a few.
> 
> Dunno if I'd be able to restock the wild population of this particular one as I don't know if I have any immature males. It's also a tricky one to keep, requiring a seemingly specialised mixture of cocopeat and sand and very low ventilation and nearly wet substrate. Ive lost 2 that dried out slightly


how much for a sling, to save on postage costs it could go in the same shipment as the P.rubiseta sling ill buy off you.


----------



## dragonblade71 (Nov 9, 2019)

On the topic of repopulating wild spider populations, I really hope that some breeders can do that with Aussie tarantulas. There have been reports of local tarantula populations being wiped out by poachers in some parts of Queensland. It does sound like some species are under threat.


----------



## RezonantVoid (Nov 9, 2019)

dragonblade71 said:


> On the topic of repopulating wild spider populations, I really hope that some breeders can do that with Aussie tarantulas. There have been reports of local tarantula populations being wiped out by poachers in some parts of Queensland. It does sound like some species are under threat.


Pretty sure Stents and Rubiseta are both nearly gone or already gone around their natural range, but could be wrong so don't quote me on that. Stents used to be dead common with sellers but now I haven't seen them in almost a year


----------



## Ftang5 (Nov 12, 2019)

she gets here today, my first tarantula! ill take a picture when she arrives. i have her set up in 10cm of substrate a shallow milk bottle cap with some small stone in as a water dish and until she makes a burrow ive cut one of those woolworthsgarden promotion coconut fibre pots in half as a hide. her enclosure is a 12 x 20 cm critter keeper. anything i should change?


----------



## RezonantVoid (Nov 12, 2019)

Ftang5 said:


> she gets here today, my first tarantula! ill take a picture when she arrives. i have her set up in 10cm of substrate a shallow milk bottle cap with some small stone in as a water dish and until she makes a burrow ive cut one of those woolworthsgarden promotion coconut fibre pots in half as a hide. her enclosure is a 12 x 20 cm critter keeper. anything i should change?


If possible, can you get a photo of the lid? Critter keepers and slings aren't the best mix as slings can climb plastic and squeeze through surprisingly small spaces. Selenotypus in particular use the lid as their choice location if for whatever reason they disapprove of a setup, so it might be worth putting some tape on the inside of the lid to seal off most of the vent holes to limit escape points


----------



## Ftang5 (Nov 13, 2019)

Here she is everyone! Artemis the selenotypus wallace! She is about the size of a 10 c peice and i took your advice res and taped up the lower vent holes. She was alot more skittish than i thought she would be and is twice as fast as my fastest scorpions, so its a large change of pace from slow and gentle scorpions to lightning fast baby T's but ill cope. My first and certainly not my last!

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## dragonblade71 (Nov 13, 2019)

Congrats! Artemis looks like a real stunner. By the way, how was the seller able to verify the gender at that young age?


----------



## RezonantVoid (Nov 13, 2019)

Congratulations to both our newest Aussie keepers!
@Avis15 , how has the new sling been going so far since arrival?


----------



## Ftang5 (Nov 13, 2019)

dragonblade71 said:


> Congrats! Artemis looks like a real stunner. By the way, how was the seller able to verify the gender at that young age?


She wasnt, im just reffering to artemis as she as thats what i want her to be so she can be with me longer. She has settled down a bit and began making a web "mat"


----------



## dragonblade71 (Nov 13, 2019)

Awesome stuff. It'll be great watching her go to work on the substrate. Just like Selenotholus species, I know that Selenotypus are basically like rabbits when it comes to digging. Will be cool seeing the substrate being transformed in front of your eyes.


----------



## RezonantVoid (Nov 13, 2019)

dragonblade71 said:


> Awesome stuff. It'll be great watching her go to work on the substrate. Just like Selenotholus species, I know that Selenotypus are basically like rabbits when it comes to digging. Will be cool seeing the substrate being transformed in front of your eyes.


 It can also be painful to see your carefully sculpted landscape be demolished overnight lol

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Ftang5 (Nov 13, 2019)

dragonblade71 said:


> Awesome stuff. It'll be great watching her go to work on the substrate. Just like Selenotholus species, I know that Selenotypus are basically like rabbits when it comes to digging. Will be cool seeing the substrate being transformed in front of your eyes.


Will she be on U.manicatus level of digging? My girl makes a new burrow every night and im pretty sure has made the substrate in her enclosure hollow lol.


----------



## dragonblade71 (Nov 13, 2019)

Ive kept two of U.manicatus but oddly, I never saw them dig. I once saw a large species of manicatus scorp under a rock which had some kind of burrow under there. That one was as big as a yabby.

By the way, I think a wallace is a nice looking species. I also really like the look of Selenotypus Plumipes - probably the most attractive of the obligate burrowers in my view. Could also call that particular T a bird thief after that well known incident on a farm in Central Queensland years ago.


----------



## RezonantVoid (Nov 13, 2019)

Ftang5 said:


> Will she be on U.manicatus level of digging? My girl makes a new burrow every night and im pretty sure has made the substrate in her enclosure hollow lol.


You mean your manicatus dig?


----------



## Ftang5 (Nov 13, 2019)

RezonantVoid said:


> You mean your manicatus dig?





dragonblade71 said:


> Ive kept two of U.manicatus but oddly, I never saw them dig. I once saw a large species of manicatus scorp under a rock which had some kind of burrow under there. That one was as big as a yabby.
> 
> By the way, I think a wallace is a nice looking species. I also really like the look of Selenotypus Plumipes - probably the most attractive of the obligate burrowers in my view. Could also call that particular T a bird thief after that well known incident on a farm in Central Queensland years ago.


firstly your manicatus doesn't dig? my girl has made her enclosure look like the surface of the moon with how many burrows there are, secondly yeah i know  the story of how plumipes was discovered being one of the only true bird eating spiders, plumipes has a docile reputation as far as aussie T's go so i was after one as my first T but they are rare.
Artemis hasn't done much other than the web mat around her and has kinda just sat there over night gotta be patient to see her make a burrow unlike scorpions which have just holes as burrows which are boring to look at sp00ders use web which i find pretty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dragonblade71 (Nov 13, 2019)

Damn....too late to edit. I meant to type that I found a species of Urodacus scorp under a rock which Ive been trying to identify. Some people reckon it's manicatus but surely, it's to large to be that particular species. This one was huge.

Artemis sounds like she's made herself at home.


----------



## Ftang5 (Nov 13, 2019)

I'm new to spiders but have been keeping scorps for years, i can id it just post a pic. already it could be a nova they look similar to manicatus but are the second largest scorp we can have as pets.

no burrow as of yet but here's hoping.

already ive learned you cant behave like spiders are scorpions, i know handling T's is a massive no no but my scorps handle really well, and already i see i cant go rummaging around barehanded in her enclosure as I do with my scorps. overall scorpions are just tamer so imma have to step up my caution.


----------



## dragonblade71 (Nov 13, 2019)

Yea I thought this scorp could have been a Nova. I read that Nova generally prefer coastal areas. I only have video footage of it rather than photos. I'll post the footage on the scorpion forum. 

Oh yes definitely pays to be wise and cautious around our native Ts. Truly wild creatures and that venom certainly packs a punch.


----------



## Ftang5 (Nov 13, 2019)

GUYS GUYS GUYS I BOUGHT 2 LYCHAS FROM JJ'S AND THOUGHT ONE ATE TOO MUCH. I NOW HAVE 22 LYCHAS HOW DO I FEED THE BUBBAS. THIS WAS SO UNEXPECTED

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dragonblade71 (Nov 14, 2019)

Oh my gosh. Probably best to ask on the scorpion forum though I'm not sure how many Aussie scorp enthusiasts hang out there.


----------



## Tarantula Brandon (Nov 19, 2019)

Just gonna butt in because I’m new and excited



Ftang5 said:


> Here she is everyone! Artemis the selenotypus wallace! She is about the size of a 10 c peice and i took your advice res and taped up the lower vent holes. She was alot more skittish than i thought she would be and is twice as fast as my fastest scorpions, so its a large change of pace from slow and gentle scorpions to lightning fast baby T's but ill cope. My first and certainly not my last!


I bought one from the same seller! She lived about 30minutes from me. I dug mine a small burrow and she hasn’t really left it since finding it. However she did chomp down a prekilled small cricket. Which made me confident

Reactions: Like 1


----------

